# Building Model Engines



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

I get a little bored with just repairing and restoring engines, so I decided to try to build a few. IC is a little tough, so I started with model steam engines. I'm kind of proud of this last one.








It's a two cylinder steam engine. It runs on 20PSI of air. Other then the screws it was all made from bar stock in my basement shop. Here's a link to a short video of it running if anyone is interested. http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Twin_Running.mpeg

Rick


----------



## AcreFarm04 (Jan 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
Very cool Rick.
I'd love to get into modeling someday... when I can afford to set up a small metal working shop


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

rick , 
thats awsome , did you build it from scratch ? either way its really nice and it looks really good 
jay


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Jay
I made everything but the screws that hold it together. Kept me busy for about 2 weeks.

Rick


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

rick , this might sound like a dumb question but did you make all that w/ your lathe ? and if so what else can you do w/ the lathe , i never seen or used one so im clueless on lathes


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Well if I had a milling machine the cylinder block would have been milled to size and shape. Because I don't, yet. I made the block by chucking it up in a 4-jaw chuck in the lathe and faced all 6 side to obtain the sizes. The brass valves, aluminum pistons and connecting rods were turned and threaded on the lathe.

The rod bearings and crankshaft was made on a drill press and hand ground and fitted. The brass air manifold was cut out with a hacksaw, and filed to shape, again for the lack of a milling machine, then drilled and tapped on the drill press.

I have the build documented on my personal web site at http://www.rake60.com/siamese_twin_model_steam_engine.htm if you'd like to see how it came together. I really did enjoy building this one! 



Rick


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

WOW ! it looks like a pro made it.. good job! keep on postin rick!


----------

